# Eye, inside corner hairs.....



## CubNan (Apr 30, 2007)

Has anyone done or read about plucking the hairs on the inside corner of the eye? I don't think I'd call them eyelashes because they're neither on the top or bottom. Even tho, others don't notice them, I do and I plucked them this weekend. I can see the difference, but my BF can't.

Nan


----------



## Jessica (Apr 30, 2007)

Thats so funny...i thought i was the only one who thought about plucking them. I have plucked one or two but to be honest with you i dont think they're ment to be plucked. There's gotta be a reason they're there in the first place...like protecting the eye????hmmm




Not really sure though


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 30, 2007)

I've seen those little jokers when using my magnifying mirror and wondered what they were for. They probably have a purpose and protect your eye somehow, so I wouldn't pluck them. You wouldn't wanna get an eye infection or something.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 30, 2007)

I just am not comfortable putting a pair of tweezers that close to my cornea! The hairs are not so bothersome that I can't live with them. JMO...


----------



## charish (Apr 30, 2007)

funny i have them too, but i don't bother with them, they don't bother me and i can't see them unless i'm putting on my mascara.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 30, 2007)

I have cut my lower eyelashes a few times. They are really long and have no colour. My upper eyelashes are dark brown/black and curl naturally.

For makeup purposes, cutting my eyelashes is a good idea.

But I plucked once and it was too painful.


----------



## katrosier (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure its there to protect your eye so I wouldnt pluck it. My lashes are naturally curled but I have this one eyelash that grows straight down, I plucked it twice , the first time was fine but the second time I ended up with this hard painful lump at the base of my lashes.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just am not comfortable putting a pair of tweezers that close to my cornea! The hairs are not so bothersome that I can't live with them. JMO... i totally agree wtih this statement.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just am not comfortable putting a pair of tweezers that close to my cornea! The hairs are not so bothersome that I can't live with them. JMO... i compeltly agree with this statement.


----------

